# Heures complémentaires



## Émilie62 (3 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà j’ai une nounou avec qui mon fils a un contrat 20h semaine sur une année incomplète. 
Elle récupère mon fils à l’école le midi et le garde l’après midi. 
Mon fils avait une otite début de semaine elle a accepté de me le prendre la journée donc le 28 et le 29/11.
Je lui envoie son compte ce jour ou j’ai ajouté les heures du matin du 28 et du 29.. 
je suis très surprise de sa réponse en me disant que je ne devais pas compter ses heures du lundi et mardi donc je lui répond ah c’est sur le mois de décembre alors? Et la sa réponse ah non je n’ai pas dépassé mon quota de 20h du 28 au 30/11 donc ce n’est pas des heures à payer.. 
Je suis vraiment surprise et embêter qu’elle soit perdante à ce point alors qu’il a soigné mon fils.. 
cela se passe vraiment comme ça? 
Merci pour vos réponses..


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir 

Si elle a acceuilli votre enfant sur des horaires non prévu au contrat effectivement ses heures la doivent êtres compter en heures complémentaires

Sur votre contrat il y a des jours et horaires d acceuil de noter ? 

Faut voir comment votre contrat a été établi , soit juste stipuler 20 ans semaine ou alors avec des jours et horaires


----------



## Pioupiou (4 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Contrairement à ce que croit certaines assistantes maternelles les heures complémentaires ne s'apprécient pas à  la semaine ni au mois mais au jour le jour. 
En effet si vous arrivez plus tôt ou partez plus tard que l'horaire du contrat ou éventuellement sur un jour non prévu d'accueil vous êtes en heures complémentaires. 
C'est heures ne viennent pas en complément des heures non faites durant la semaine ou le mois.


----------



## liline17 (4 Décembre 2022)

votre AM ne connait pas ses droits, heureusement que vous êtes une personne honnête.
Notre convention est très claire.
contrat avec des horaire précis, ou avec un planning donné: si votre enfant est absent sur des horaires prévus au contrat, et que ce n'est pas à la demande de votre AM, ça doit être assimilé à du travail, et ne peut pas être remplacé par d'autres horaires.
Ex: contrat de 4h par jour, les lundi, mardi, jeudi et vendredi, l'enfant ne vient pas le lundi, car vous le gardez, pour un week end prolongé , mais il vient le mercredi, vous avez demandé à travailler en remplacement du lundi, toutes les heures du mercredi seront en heures complémentaires, et il n'y aura pas de déduction pour le lundi.
une AM peut refuser de faire des heures complémentaires, elle pourrait accueillir un autre enfant le mercredi, en complément du votre, ou bien avoir des RDV de prévu, ou juste besoin de se reposer.


----------



## Émilie62 (4 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à vous,
Merci pour vos réponses je ne comprends pas sa réaction elle me dit qu’il faut que je lise la convention collective et que c’est des heures non payées et c’est comme ça. Je veux être honnête. Étonnée quand même la nounou a 60 ans donc des enfants elle en a gardé si il se fait avoir depuis tout ce temps..


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Décembre 2022)

Et c est tout a votre honneur de vouloir être honnête , beaucoup se  serait dit c est pas grave je laisse tomber 

C est votre AM qui devrait lire la convention collective , je pense qu elle n a pas suivi les évolutions de notre métier 

Vous pouvez faire les choses bien et lui payer tout de même ses heures en plus que vous devrez aussi déclarez sur Pajemploi


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Décembre 2022)

C'est l'employeur qui doit porter la convention collective à la connaissance du salarié. Et veiller à en appliquer les règles. La postante rempli son rôle et devoir d'employeur ce qui est bien mais normal. C'est tous les manquements des autres employeurs qu'il faut dénoncer et qui nous oblige trop souvent à sortir notre couteau suisse pour vérifier et expliquer, rappeler la convention ou ramener nos employeurs aux termes du contrat de travail si des clauses supérieures à la convention y sont notée.


----------



## liline17 (4 Décembre 2022)

assez souvent, ce sont les AM un peu âgées qui méconnaissent leurs droits et sont certaines d'avoir raison puisqu'ells font comme ça depuis si longtemps, tant pis pour elles, leur retraite sera impactées du coup


----------



## Catie6432 (4 Décembre 2022)

Liline17 des jeunes ass mats aussi ! J'en ai côtoyé encore hier en formation. C'est sidérant !


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Décembre 2022)

Liline je regrette je connais mes droits même si j'ai bientôt 62 ans ... et encore plus depuis que je suis sur ce forum et oui j'ai dû me faire avoir il y a quelques années merci à bcq d'entres vous ici qui m'ont bien aidée ! je ne suis pas butée à me dire que je sais tout ou ai toujours raison !!! on apprend à tout âge ... par contre j'ai des collègues qui pratiquent ainsi car elles se disent que ce sera un retour un jour par les PE bon là on est sur un PE honnête mais qd on tombe sur d'autres qui font tout pour éviter de payer elles ont tout faux !!! alors oui vous devez lui payer ses HC à elle de s'informer car visiblement elle fait n'importe quoi !!! et merci pour elle car vous êtes bien informée et encore une fois honnête !!!


----------



## Griselda (4 Décembre 2022)

Non votre AM se trompe et c'est bien vous qui aviez raison.
Mes conseils:
- faire la déclaration avec les HC (vous pouvez encore la modifier si besoin)
- faire le virement avec ses HC + l'exonération de cotisation sur ces HC qui va être calculée par PAJEmploi dès lors que vous mentionnez bien des HC
- expliquer à votre Am qu'elle se trompe et lui conseiller de bien lire notre Convention Collective Nationale 
- lui expliquer aussi que oui vous allez la respecter non seulement par ce que c'est juste (vous aviez raison et c'est tout à votre honneur de vous interroger) mais aussi parce qu'en tant qu'employeur vous êtes seule responsable du respect des lois pour déclarer et payer votre AM.

Donc le seul veritable "cadeau" que vous lui feriez c'est de lui ouvrir les yeux.

C'est d'autant plus justifié que votre enfant malade n'avait normalement pas s aplace chez elle, elle vous a rendu un grand service en acceptant.

Les horaires d'un contrat, d'autant plus à temps partiel (soit moins de 195h/mois), doivent être précisé au contrat (pour qu'elle puisse si elle le désire completer ce contrat ou vacer à ses occupations) et tout accueil en dehors des jours, semaines, horaires prévus par le contrat sont des HC si ça ne depasse pas 45h/semaine au total, des HS (obligatoirement majorées) au dela de la 45eme heure hebdo et elles doivent imperativement être payées et déclarées le mois concerné.

Bravo à vous de vous en inquieter même si sa réponse aurait pu être à votre avantage financier.


----------



## liline17 (4 Décembre 2022)

Je n'ai pas dit que toutes les AM agées ne connaissaient pas la CCN, et oui, ça arrive assez souvent aussi avec les nouvelles, mais si quand j'ai démarré, il n'y avait pas internet, ni de CCN,  pour nous renseigner et nous empêcher de prendre de mauvaises habitudes, ce n'est plus le cas aujourd'hui, et les nouvelles agrées vont certainement revoir leur copie quand elle verront des collègues qui leur dit qu'elles se trompent.
Une étude a été réalisée, et elle démontrait que les jeunes AM avaient un taux horaire plus élevé que les AM en fin de carrière, ce qui me fait penser qu'elles voudront probablement défendre leurs droits.


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Décembre 2022)

Et bien j'espère bien que les ass mat nouvellement agréées vont prendre un taux horaire plus élevé que ce soit en ville ou petit village car si on attend après notre CCN et en haut lieu pour avoir des avancées elles seront des "anciennes" avant que tout cela ne bouge et encore si notre métier existe toujours ??? et je dirais que çà fera les pieds à certains PE qd ils n'auront plus le choix d'aller voir la collègue qui prend le minimum et une autre qui veut essayer d'augmenter ... car en campagne quoiqu'on en dise les tarifs horaires ne peuvent être imposés comme çà heureuses celles des villes ... mais tout le monde ne peut pas déménager ... même si on est toutes actrices et acteurs de nos vies facile à dire mais pas toujours évident à faire !!!


----------



## Émilie62 (4 Décembre 2022)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, j’ai fais le virement et la déclaration avec les heures complémentaires. Je lui expliquerais demain, de mon côté j’ai fais mon boulot de la payer aux heures réellement faite.. elle a pris mon fils malade car ces jours là elle n’avait pas d’autre enfant.. je me dis que si elle fait ça avec tous ses contrats elle est perdante depuis longtemps.. 
merci encore a vous


----------



## Griselda (4 Décembre 2022)

Exactement Emilie et surtout de votre côté, en tant qu'employeur c'est votre role de respecter la règle.
Il serait bon pour elle qu'elle la comprenne mieux mais au pire libre à elle de penser que vous lui faites un cadeau, du moment que vous êtes couverte en faisant les choses bien.
Très bon dimanche.


----------

